# Breaking News: Supreme Court to decide sex



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Or, so read the truncated subject line in an emailed breaking news alert I received from the Washington Post today. Upon opening the email, I saw that the full subject read:

*Supreme Court to decide sex bias case against Wal-Mart*

To say I was greatly relieved would be an understatement. I am far too old to have my gender under scrutiny by the Supreme Court, or anyone else for that matter. :nono2:

WoPo.com


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, on your next plane trip, you can get a free sex determination from the govt. thanks to Big Sis.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick sometimes has too much time on his hands... :lol:


----------

